# Bear taxidermist



## clintcc (Jun 30, 2011)

I just got back back from Saskatchewan Canada and killed a nice color phase black bear. I brought the cape back with me, but now I need someone that can mount it for me. Any know some one thats good and maybe some ideas on prices. Not sure what kind of mount I want yet


----------



## irishredneck (Jul 1, 2011)

Thats a beast! Nice kill


----------



## big cheez (Jul 2, 2011)

if you dont mind me asking, what outfitter did you go with, and would you recomend it to anybody , and would you go back again ?


----------



## Wes (Jul 3, 2011)

Skin a bear pilgrim?

I have a listing for 5 Taxidermist in region 4 (near Lagrange). Sorry no reviews on my site, but you might search on here by name so see if you can find any or just google them. If you want to search outstide region 4 go to wildgameprocessors.com and set the search category to taxidermist and leave the other fields empty.

Thats a good looking bear...how about posting some trip details?

Prescott Deer Processing & Taxidermy II
17345 Hwy 34
FranklinGA30217
County: Heard
GA WRD Region: 4
10Reviews: 0


Northrunner Taxidermy
243 Wood Creek Rd
WilliamsonGA30292
County: Pike
GA WRD Region: 4
0Reviews: 0

Monticello Wildlife Processing
2206 Hwy 11 North
MansfieldGA30055
County: Jasper
GA WRD Region: 4
0Reviews: 0


DDs Taxidermy
22016 Hwy 11 N
MansfieldGA30055
County: Jasper
GA WRD Region: 4
0Reviews: 0

Aartistik Taxidermy & Deer Processing
719 Houston Lake Road
CentervilleGA31028
County: Houston
GA WRD Region: 4
0Reviews: 0


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Jul 3, 2011)

Here are my 2 picks....

http://www.shipmanstaxidermy.com/

OR

http://www.fortnertaxidermy.com/


----------



## sixgunner (Jul 3, 2011)

Pittman Taxidermy in Homerville. Great work and very reasonable prices.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 3, 2011)

If a taxidermist is good with deer and other animals, then they can certainly do a bear mount. If that bear is only 6 feet or so long, I would do a rug. Thats what I did with my chocolate colored black bear. The one in my avatar is a Russian Brown bear and ten and a half feet, so I got a full mount of him. Price for a full mount 12 years ago was right at $4275.00.
A rug costs $100.00 per linear foot.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh, they also have a mount of a bear comming out of the wall. It starts down around the bears butt and is angled upward, so the bear looks much larger than it really is and its the best looking mount I have ever seen.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jul 3, 2011)

Did the outfitter tuck the ears inverted and leave the pads on the paws? If so, you can do a full mount. Get that bear to a taxidermist fast, so the hide does not spoil.


----------



## River Rambler (Jul 3, 2011)

Rich Kaminski said:


> If a taxidermist is good with deer and other animals, then they can certainly do a bear mount. If that bear is only 6 feet or so long, I would do a rug. Thats what I did with my chocolate colored black bear. The one in my avatar is a Russian Brown bear and ten and a half feet, so I got a full mount of him. Price for a full mount 12 years ago was right at $4275.00.
> A rug costs $100.00 per linear foot.



I think these prices may be higher these days....my black bear rug was 1200.


----------



## chevy85 (Jul 4, 2011)

there a guy in tallapoosa ga he good an prices are good i will i.m. u his cell number


----------



## donblfihu (Jul 4, 2011)

Whoever mounts the bear make sure they send the hide to a tannery.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jul 4, 2011)

Mcmicken in Cartersville is very good and has done 2 Bear for me.


----------



## LonePine (Jul 6, 2011)

Always had good luck with this guy

http://www.headstaxidermy.com/index.html


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jul 6, 2011)

donblfihu said:


> Whoever mounts the bear make sure they send the hide to a tannery.



Agree.  Best to have professionals who tan them all the time do it.  

Also agree on post above regarding a rug running around $1200.


----------



## clintcc (Jul 7, 2011)

big cheez said:


> if you dont mind me asking, what outfitter did you go with, and would you recomend it to anybody , and would you go back again ?



This trip for me was amazing!! This was my first ever bear trip and i was very impressed.. The people at the lodge was so nice and helpful in every way.. Their website is  http://naochunt.com/ Tell them Clint sent you if you call!!!


----------



## GT92 (Jul 14, 2011)

I would call William Johnson in Washington Ga. He has a web site at www.masterswildlifeservices.com.  He does great work.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 14, 2011)

Give Chris @ Fortner Taxidermy a call. Super nice guy, great work.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 14, 2011)

Jasper said:


> Give Chris @ Fortner Taxidermy a call. Super nice guy, great work.



or call the man that helped train him , Charlie Watson , Wildlife taxidermy in Lawrenceville ....


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 15, 2011)

This guy did mine:

http://www.gawildlifetaxidermy.com/

gt40


----------



## BCAPES (Jul 21, 2011)

*This guy does great work!!!  See link*

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/g...ermy-photos-facebook?photo=29#node-1001347124


----------



## Toxic (Jul 25, 2011)

did you keep the skull


----------



## Etter2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tony Chitwood in Lavonia.  Best work on mammals I've seen anywhere.  He charges about 100 bucks a linear foot and if you choose to do a half mount or full mount, I can bet he would be one of the most reasonably priced guys in the state.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 27, 2011)

A bear mount isn't based on the price if you want a good mount go to the taxidermist shop and look at there work bu just the customer work not the show work. A bear like that is a kill of a lifetime I would take the time to pick the right taxidermist. The hide had probly been salted so there is no rush it wont spoil


----------



## mshipman (Jul 28, 2011)

that is a heck of a bear congrats


----------



## turkeytalk333 (Jul 29, 2011)

Richard Cadenhead is the best taxidermist in the state. He has won numerous master's of masters awards with several different animals. I would give him a call if you haven't taken it else where yet. He is the best. You won't be disappointed. His number is 678-289-0321.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Jul 29, 2011)

Richard Cadenhead is a awesome taxidermist!


----------

